# Help with Delta Homecraft Tablesaw



## notblaine (Mar 8, 2010)

I recently purchased my first table saw at a neighbor's estate sale for $75. I believe it's a Delta Homecraft No. 34-500, although I can't find a model number on it anywhere.

A friend of mine who's more knowledgeable had a look and thought it was in good condition (the neighbor is an avid woodworker) so I made the purchase despite a few obvious missing parts.

I was hoping someone else can have a look an shed some light on what needs replaced (I've looked at some photos and diagrams online, but I can't really tell).

Things I noticed were the motor and belt covers as well as the front and back guide rails. Obviously the motor has been replaced. The one part I'm stumped on is the rip fence. According to the folks at the estate sale, there should be another "part" that goes on the back side of the rip fence that they can't find.

All the other pictures I've seen online of the rip fence looked just like mine. What is this mysterious part? Is it integrated into the rear guide rail?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

I see the starboard side table extension wing missing. The front and rear fence rails, which you might me able to fabricate from u-channel. Not certain without seeing the fence up close. And the blade guard is gone. Any chance these parts were overlooked and still in the deceased's garage? For $75 you did all right. The missing parts do show up from time to time.

Here's a couple of photos I found of a pretty complete unit.
http://www.owwm.com/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=9348


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Notblaine,
Looks like you got a good deal, congrats. That saw has all kinds of potential, new rails and fence (either purchased or built) right side table extention w/router insert. There is just so many things you can do to the TS. Great buy on your part.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

notblaine, I have a completely restored and upgraded 34-500. Adding an aftermarket fence system was the best thing I ever did. I also replaced the right side wing with a router insert extension, which gave it a lot more capacity on that side. A Freud Diablo 7-1/4" from the big box store works great in it with a realy thin kerf and cheaper than the 8" it would usually fit.


----------



## robisong (Jun 10, 2011)

*Homecraft table saw fence*

I have a very old homecraft tablesaw and the fence on there looks just like yours. I have asked around and no one thinks there is a missing part.


----------

